# Flats Mafia TV?



## mtoddsolomon

Anyone seen the flats mafia tv show on waypoint? Got excited thinking I’d see some fly fishing on a flat. So far it’s just 4 guys in a massive bay boat chunking bait near a mangrove. Just doesn’t seem like fishing a flat to me. I used to see a Flats Magia bay boat at hula bay a lot when I lived in Tampa and always kind of laughed think how “flat” are you gonna get it that thing?


----------



## DuckNut

That is exactly who those guys are.

They are on the radio now and all you hear is bait. Never hear of a fly and rarely hear of artificials.

Bait baby, bait! And sometimes even chum.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

They used to call it “Googan Mafia” but the ratings were terrible.


----------



## Fishshoot

I haven’t seen it but I think all these shows should have mandatory etiquette segments.


----------



## hipshot

Our concept of etiquette and theirs may be light years apart.......


----------



## BassFlats

Unwatchable


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Literally got through an episode and a half and turned it off. It was as if some dudes made a YouTube for just their buddies to watch and they somehow got it on waypoint. One dude was so big he couldn’t even get in the boat from the water


----------



## TrojanBob

The title, “Flats Mafia”, should have been your first clue.


----------



## Capnredfish

Just another fishomercial.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I wish fishing wasn’t a fad these days, it makes us all look like assholes. Bunch of Instafamous Facehookers looking for likes. We have similar trash here in Texas that do nothing but post piles of dead fish on the deck of the boat while they pose for photos in their gay ass flatbill caps and wear those dumbass skull and smoking cigar face buffs. They can’t catch a fish on a lure so they fish shrimp and bait then throw a pile of soft plastics on the pile of dead fish in the boat and act like they caught them on that but you can see their kahle hooks, popping corks and croaker beads rigged up on the rods in the holders. That’s what people think fishing is about due to clowns like these blowing up social media with their dumbass video chronicles. Whaf happened to just fishing and not acting like anyone else gave a shit what you’re doing? There’s nothing wrong with a photo or video but every second of the trip? C’mon!


----------



## hipshot

Yeah, I have to giggle every time I see a kayaker with a GoPro on his head and one at each end of his boat; people have to video every thing they do now. It’s funny. I own three kayaks and I wouldn’t know how to operate a GoPro. I guess I’m just obsolete.


----------



## lemaymiami

A few years back I figured out that any shows that had a title that included the words "wars or mafia" probably weren't worth watching. 

They remind me of ads that feature someone fishing (or going fishing, or dreaming about... you get the idea.). The only problem... they use actors and directors who don't even know how to hold a rod much less anything else about their supposed target audience...


----------



## Bill Payne

lemaymiami said:


> A few years back I figured out that any shows that had a title that included the words "wars or mafia" probably weren't worth watching.
> 
> They remind me of ads that feature someone fishing (or going fishing, or dreaming about... you get the idea.). The only problem... they use actors and directors who don't even know how to hold a rod much less anything else about their supposed target audience...


There was a pharmaceutical commercial I used to see a lot a few years back, it was a grandfather taking his grandson fishing. I couldn’t believe how wrong they got the fishing equipment. If I remember correctly they were using an old fly rod, with a bobber and a worm for bait. I would literally yell at the tv whenever they ran it.


----------



## hipshot

I lived in New Jersey for a couple of years. Opening day of trout season generally found the streams high and muddy. Anglers were lined up about ten feet apart. Most of the fly rods had a worm or a salmon egg rather than a fly on the end. Your post reminded me of that.


----------



## CRD Dawg

I stumbled across Flats Mafia on Waypoint TV. Had low expectations going in and it lived up to it. Made it about 3mins thru the first episode I picked out. Moved on. I have found some good content on Waypoint TV though. Just gotta wade thru the fluff to get to the good stuff.


----------



## Bill Payne

hipshot said:


> I lived in New Jersey for a couple of years. Opening day of trout season generally found the streams high and muddy. Anglers were lined up about ten feet apart. Most of the fly rods had a worm or a salmon egg rather than a fly on the end. Your post reminded me of that.


Hah, that’s funny. Maybe they knew what they were talking about all along


----------



## Bill Payne

So I guess I’m not the only one that hated it, a quick google search brought up this web page critiquing the commercial!
http://unaccomplishedangler.com/2012/06/somethins-fishy-in-adpharmville/


----------



## jmrodandgun

We have a few fish bros with $40k skiffs who like to post pictures holding a fish shirtless but wearing a ninja mask. Grown ass men with a dedicated fish team whatevertheshit social media account #themostexpensivegearonthemarket


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jmrodandgun said:


> We have a few fish bros with $40k skiffs who like to post pictures holding a fish shirtless but wearing a ninja mask. Grown ass men with a dedicated fish team whatevertheshit social media account #themostexpensivegearonthemarket


#FLATBILLGOOGANS


----------



## BassFlats

I'm suprised the network puts that turd on the air.


----------



## LISPrivateer

Dare I ask... what is waypoint tv? Is it worth the time to research it? I recently ran through all the walkers cay on the YouTube’s. That was a time warp...


----------



## flysalt060

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish fishing wasn’t a fad these days, it makes us all look like assholes. Bunch of Instafamous Facehookers looking for likes. We have similar trash here in Texas that do nothing but post piles of dead fish on the deck of the boat while they pose for photos in their gay ass flatbill caps and wear those dumbass skull and smoking cigar face buffs. They can’t catch a fish on a lure so they fish shrimp and bait then throw a pile of soft plastics on the pile of dead fish in the boat and act like they caught them on that but you can see their kahle hooks, popping corks and croaker beads rigged up on the rods in the holders. That’s what people think fishing is about due to clowns like these blowing up social media with their dumbass video chronicles. Whaf happened to just fishing and not acting like anyone else gave a shit what you’re doing? There’s nothing wrong with a photo or video but every second of the trip? C’mon!


I thought I was drunk posting till I saw no asshats or ftards in it. Y’all have croaker problem, here in the east it is short brown people with cast nets.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

flysalt060 said:


> I thought I was drunk posting till I saw no asshats or ftards in it. Y’all have croaker problem, here in the east it is short brown people with cast nets.


Haha we have our share of those as well and a ton of methicans. Not a racial slur, I’m talking meth heads that love to fish and act like idiots. There are guys that call themselves a fishing team that are all 40-50 years old and no stop post crap on Facebook so they get free lures and rods from the local vendors. Free advertising I guess but I wouldn’t want those clowns representing my business.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Seriously I go fishing so I can be away from stuff/videos/people. Most of the time I don’t even care if I catch anything as long as I’m in the water. If I thought flats fishing was a 26’ bay boat with 5 fat buddies on it with a ton of green backs I’d have zero interest in it. Hopefully asshats like this are what turns people away from fishing so it won’t be a fad anymore


----------



## Smackdaddy53

mtoddsolomon said:


> Seriously I go fishing so I can be away from stuff/videos/people. Most of the time I don’t even care if I catch anything as long as I’m in the water. If I thought flats fishing was a 26’ bay boat with 5 fat buddies on it with a ton of green backs I’d have zero interest in it. Hopefully asshats like this are what turns people away from fishing so it won’t be a fad anymore


AMEN


----------



## redchaser

When I hear about a show named Flats Mafia I picture a bunch of little douchebags in flat bills with Salt Life stickers everywhere.


----------



## WylanB

If you're looking for a quality fishing show, I find Rob Fordyce's "The Seahunter" incredible. You can find episodes on YouTube.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

redchaser said:


> When I hear about a show named Flats Mafia I picture a bunch of little douchebags in flat bills with Salt Life stickers everywhere.


----------



## crboggs

hipshot said:


> Yeah, I have to giggle every time I see a kayaker with a GoPro on his head and one at each end of his boat; people have to video every thing they do now.


Bought a GoPro...buddy got a drone...never use the damn things because we're normally too busy stalking / casting to waste time on something else. My goal in 2020 is to take more release shots...after the fish have been caught and are ready to be sent back...


----------



## crboggs

mtoddsolomon said:


> Seriously I go fishing so I can be away from stuff/videos/people. Most of the time I don’t even care if I catch anything as long as I’m in the water. If I thought flats fishing was a 26’ bay boat with 5 fat buddies on it with a ton of green backs I’d have zero interest in it. Hopefully asshats like this are what turns people away from fishing so it won’t be a fad anymore


----------



## BrownDog

I had a bay boat pull up on me in a creek once, throw out anchor about 40yrds from me. In between their casts I could hear them repeating “redfish mafia” over the music and rattling beer cans. 
I didn’t see a camera boat filming though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BrownDog said:


> I had a bay boat pull up on me in a creek once, throw out anchor about 40yrds from me. In between their casts I could hear them repeating “redfish mafia” over the music and rattling beer cans.
> I didn’t see a camera boat filming though.


I despise music while on the water, mental note for some of you that may fish with me some day. I’ll tolerate it but don’t think it should be like a party on the boat the whole day.


----------



## permitchaser

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I despise music while on the water, mental note for some of you that may fish with me some day. I’ll tolerate it but don’t think it should be like a party on the boat the whole day.


X6


----------



## BadKnotGuy

WylanB said:


> If you're looking for a quality fishing show, I find Rob Fordyce's "The Seahunter" incredible. You can find episodes on YouTube.


Good tip on "The Seahunter". This is a quality show.


----------



## Half Shell

Maybe it's my tv but Waypoint TV seems to not be carrying a lot of the shows that were on there just a few months ago. Flats Class with CA Richardson is not even on there anymore that I can find. I'm watching more Youtube than anything now


----------



## Capnredfish

I recall an early episode of the Spanish fly with a Hellsbay skiff on the picnic table as Jose talked. I thought it was bad ass at the time. It was a good show as was Walkers Cay Chronicles. Good fishing TV has been done. It won’t happen again. Seahunter is the next best. It’s like other inventions. Cars, trains, boats and cell phones as an example. We may get new ones, but the original breakthrough has been done.


----------



## Padre

Sa


redchaser said:


> When I hear about a show named Flats Mafia I picture a bunch of little douchebags in flat bills with Salt Life stickers everywhere.


Salt Life, Now that's the real deal.


----------



## redchaser

Capnredfish said:


> I recall an early episode of the Spanish fly with a Hellsbay skiff on the picnic table as Jose talked. I thought it was bad ass at the time. It was a good show as was Walkers Cay Chronicles. Good fishing TV has been done. It won’t happen again. Seahunter is the next best. It’s like other inventions. Cars, trains, boats and cell phones as an example. We may get new ones, but the original breakthrough has been done.


Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


----------



## WylanB

BadKnotGuy said:


> Good tip on "The Seahunter". This is a quality show.


Just be weary of Season 4 Episode 1 with "Pastor Ed". I could've done without him on the bow.... lol


----------



## Haulinvols

Half Shell said:


> Maybe it's my tv but Waypoint TV seems to not be carrying a lot of the shows that were on there just a few months ago. Flats Class with CA Richardson is not even on there anymore that I can find. I'm watching more Youtube than anything now


I was watching some of his Content on WayPoint over the weekend, I'll have to check when I get home to see if it is still on there.


----------



## Capnredfish

redchaser said:


> Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


Sounds familiar. I do recall something like that. Maybe 3-4 years ago?


----------



## Boneheaded

#MakeFishingLameAgain


----------



## Water Bound

redchaser said:


> Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


----------



## Haulinvols

It's my opinion that social media is infesting and changing the way most outdoor activities are viewed. It's the "Instafamous" Bros making the biggest impact. Etiquette on the water and the most basic traditional conservation practices seem to be the first things being lost in this new generation of outdoor "enthusiasts".


----------



## redchaser

Capnredfish said:


> I recall an early episode of the Spanish fly with a Hellsbay skiff on the picnic table as Jose talked. I thought it was bad ass at the time. It was a good show as was Walkers Cay Chronicles. Good fishing TV has been done. It won’t happen again. Seahunter is the next best. It’s like other inventions. Cars, trains, boats and cell phones as an example. We may get new ones, but the original breakthrough has been done.


Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


Water Bound said:


>


That's the series, but there's an episode where he and Flip Pallot are fishing together catching really big bass in crystal clear water and the videography is great.


----------



## GaG8tor

redchaser said:


> Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


Love that show


----------



## Surffshr

I remember when some of this crap started right after Al Gore invented the Internet. Back then forums where new, FWDs were getting popular for city folks, and GPSs where just getting cheap enough for some to have them. More than one of a fairly small group that fished down PINS regularly started trying to capitalize on this internet thing by posting up GPS locations along with pictures of their catch to some forums (and making their own). To say I was not a fan is an understatement, but then it wasn’t like I drove the 80 miles of beach south of my house every weekend to be social. Anyhow, I formed my own “team”. Wish I still had my “team” sticker as it said, “Red-Ass Fishing, Screw dot coms!” Membership was very select and never rose above three.


----------



## DuckNut

All you googan checking these jokers out have made them "trending"!

Now you gave them a second breath of life to make more crappy infomercials.

Please stop so they go away.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

crboggs said:


> Bought a GoPro...buddy got a drone...never use the damn things because we're normally too busy stalking / casting to waste time on something else. My goal in 2020 is to take more release shots...after the fish have been caught and are ready to be sent back...


I said the same thing a few years ago. I had a go pro that had been given to me and I started bringing my wifes Nikon on the skiff and even on a trip down to Cocodrie. Long story short, I just stopped bringing all of that. By the time I either poled to or casted to fish, caught fish, pulled the fly, it was time to get them wet. About the time I realized I wanted to take a picture, the fish was swimming out of my hand. I like my instagram the way it is, just my wife, my baby, and random things i'm cooking at the time.


----------



## Half Shell

mtoddsolomon said:


> I By the time I either poled to or casted to fish, caught fish, pulled the fly, it was time to get them wet.


That's my challange too but I'm beginning to take pics for a differnent reason. Our walls are pretty bare and there is no way in hell I'm paying what a good painting costs and I'm tired of the wife spending money on yet another decroration from a striptmall home store.

We decedied we needed more photos of us and our experineces hangiing around the house. So, I'm beginnign to take my nice Canon 7D DLSR that I bought 10 years ago and take close ups of the fish. I don't want to be in the pic, just head shots, tail shots, etc of scales, colors, etc of the fish.

Then I'm going to have those printed on aluminum like you see in a lot places where the colors are very saturated and hang them on my wall.


----------



## redchaser

I bought a GoPro when that was first becoming a thing. I used it on 2 fishing trips and freaking hated it because my focus and attention was on the damn camera instead of just enjoying the experience. I gave the GoPro to a buddy of mine.


----------



## Backcountry 16

redchaser said:


> Did you ever see the short lived show that Flip did with Glen Lau called "Quest For Adventrue"? They did some cool stuff. One particualry episode the two of them were fly fishing, catching giant bass out of a canoe in crystal clear water, it was fantastic.


X 2 I have that model johnboat that was in the episodes any old fishing show with Flip in it is really good imho.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish fishing wasn’t a fad these days, it makes us all look like assholes. Bunch of Instafamous Facehookers looking for likes. We have similar trash here in Texas that do nothing but post piles of dead fish on the deck of the boat while they pose for photos in their gay ass flatbill caps and wear those dumbass skull and smoking cigar face buffs. They can’t catch a fish on a lure so they fish shrimp and bait then throw a pile of soft plastics on the pile of dead fish in the boat and act like they caught them on that but you can see their kahle hooks, popping corks and croaker beads rigged up on the rods in the holders. That’s what people think fishing is about due to clowns like these blowing up social media with their dumbass video chronicles. Whaf happened to just fishing and not acting like anyone else gave a shit what you’re doing? There’s nothing wrong with a photo or video but every second of the trip? C’mon!


My cousin used to work at the bait dock at Worldwide in Islamorada like 20 years ago. There were some resident beast snook living under there eating all the dead throw away bait. They were all over 30" and all tame pets. One time a semi famous "TV guide" rolled up in there throwing live bait under the dock at them with a camera boat. My cousin threw fruit at them and called Monroe SO on them for trespassing.


----------



## SHO-Nuff

I would have to agree that FM tv show is a sad example. I happen to run across it on Fox Sports Sun and caught a great segment of them digging a prop trench through the beautiful flats of Homosassa. Great idea to show the grass and mud rooster tail they created while trying to get their large bay boat off a flat at low tide. Not only did they film the event, their editor felt it a good idea to place the footage in the show. Not the best example of professionalism.

I hate to say it, but if you're from the Tampa Bay area, their is a high likelyhood you are a shallow water anchor using, chum chucking, live white bait fishing expert. The art of hunt/stalk/cast artificial fishing is a dieing art in the TB market. How else are you going to get a picture of yourself with 50 undersize snook to post on Instagram and Facebook to impress you followers?


----------



## LowHydrogen

WTF!!!! these guys stole my idea. My pilot was called "The Mullet Mob" it was a double entendre you see, because we all had beautiful full flowing speed dealer mullets and fished out of converted bird dogs (front wheel drive mullet boats for all you transplants in the crowd). We specialized in lady-fish and whiting.

Well not exactly, I didn't shoot a pilot, my sex tape didn't go viral, and I'm generally bad at the internet.

#maketreblehooksgreatagain


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'll be happy to grow a mullet for this endeavor. I'm devilishly handsome and can stand proudly on the bow of my mullet boat in a speedo, chucking cut ladyfish to sail cats.


----------



## Kowalski

Half Shell said:


> Maybe it's my tv but Waypoint TV seems to not be carrying a lot of the shows that were on there just a few months ago. Flats Class with CA Richardson is not even on there anymore that I can find. I'm watching more Youtube than anything now


I saw that to, only content from him now are short clips for his Flats Class University. CA isn't my Favorite, but he is ok and entertaining. Not to mention some decent info for a newb to the nature coast area like me The loss really is that there are a few old episodes with Flip and a couple other pioneer type captains from the Glades area. I wonder if it has something to do with his move up north and moving more towards equipment sales and classes .


----------



## Captaindave

I just watched 2 episodes and they were both pretty pathetic.


----------



## Half Shell

I took a charter with CA and have a high opinion of him. I love the short vidoes because I can skip past what I'm not interested in. Of course he is selling merchandise and has sponsors but if you listen closely to his Flats Class University videos you can hear that he is telling people what they need to know not just selling merchandise. When he is telling you about when you should be fishing spoons that same info applies to Johnson spoons just as it does the Aqua Dream he uses. Telling you about fishing tide phases or compact casting doesn't sell anything from his sponsors.

Every other fishing show on TV today is just showing videos of catching fish and alot with cheesy music behind it, guys yelling "yahoooo", or some dramatic narrartor. Most shows are cheesy as hell. I think CA's shows are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Half Shell said:


> I took a charter with CA and have a high opinion of him. I love the short vidoes because I can skip past what I'm not interested in. Of course he is selling merchandise and has sponsors but if you listen closely to his Flats Class University videos you can hear that he is telling people what they need to know not just selling merchandise. When he is telling you about when you should be fishing spoons that same info applies to Johnson spoons just as it does the Aqua Dream he uses. Telling you about fishing tide phases or compact casting doesn't sell anything from his sponsors.
> 
> Every other fishing show on TV today is just showing videos of catching fish and alot with cheesy music behind it, guys yelling "yahoooo", or some dramtic narrartor. Most shows are cheesy as hell. I think CA's shows are a breath of fresh air.


I've met CA on many occasions and he's a legit guy.


----------



## Padre

So funny because I saw FM on a Saturday morning on Fox Sports a couple of weeks ago and I said to my wife, "these are the kind of guys my friends on Microskiff would make fun of." She asked why and I told her the reasons that have been said on this thread. I told her it looks like some guys had a Youtube channel and Blazer Boats said, "Hey, let's do a TV show." Now maybe if Blazer Boats made a flats boat it would be another story. But what really surprised me was that RCI Optics was a sponsor.


----------



## crboggs

SHO-Nuff said:


> I hate to say it, but if you're from the Tampa Bay area, their is a high likelyhood you are a shallow water anchor using, chum chucking, live white bait fishing expert. The art of hunt/stalk/cast artificial fishing is a dieing art in the TB market.


Artificial? Screw that...the Tampa guys I fish with are fly only. 

But yeah...we're constantly dodging popping cork chuckers and chummers in tower boats.


----------



## crboggs

Half Shell said:


> I took a charter with CA and have a high opinion of him.


Have met CA at Bar Fly and on the water. Good dude from what I can tell and the only spin-based fishing show I can stomach when I am desperate. 

More importantly he once gave me a wide berth one day when I was out in my canoe and he had a camera guy on his boat. I suspect I was staged up on the oyster bar he wanted to check on an incoming tide, but he turned away when he saw me and never crowded me. That right there earned him big points in my book...


----------



## Kowalski

Half Shell said:


> I took a charter with CA and have a high opinion of him. I love the short vidoes because I can skip past what I'm not interested in. Of course he is selling merchandise and has sponsors but if you listen closely to his Flats Class University videos you can hear that he is telling people what they need to know not just selling merchandise. When he is telling you about when you should be fishing spoons that same info applies to Johnson spoons just as it does the Aqua Dream he uses. Telling you about fishing tide phases or compact casting doesn't sell anything from his sponsors.
> 
> Every other fishing show on TV today is just showing videos of catching fish and alot with cheesy music behind it, guys yelling "yahoooo", or some dramtic narrartor. Most shows are cheesy as hell. I think CA's shows are a breath of fresh air.


I agree on most points. Don't get me wrong I'm not doging on CA, I am just talking about / asking if the loss of the older content has something to do with his obvious move. Maybe a licensing thing ? I have learned a lot of things from his content. A person has to make a living so no judgement from me, but CA appears to be going in a different direction then he had in the past.


----------



## Half Shell

There are a lot of guides that know how to catch fish. There are a few less that are down to earth (not arrogant) and that I like to hear what they have to say. There are even fewer that I have personal experience with that I can confidently say they have a genuine interest in sharing knowledge and making you a better fisherman... that is CA and Bob Lemay.

I'm sure there are others but that's my limited experience.

Anyway, there used to be dozens of fishing shows on Waypoint and now I swear there are less than 6 on my TV.


----------



## Bobby Crevasse

I enjoyed watching them have to get out of the boat and push. Then watched them in a nasty storm huddled under a tarp while the lightning was popping all around.


----------



## FlyBy

Captaindave said:


> I just watched 2 episodes and they were both pretty pathetic.


Man, if you watched two episodes you may be a masochist.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

I followed them on IG when I first joined and didn't know better. They were the first people I ever unfollowed on the platform. I can't imagine how bad their TV show must be.


----------



## Chad Cohn

Flats Class is one of my fav's to watch. Being in Texas we don't have the opportunity to meet guys like him. My wife is planning for me (us) to go to one of his classes soon and I look forward to it. I've me a handful of guides here but most of them don't fish catch & release like I prefer. Occasionally when I want some fish I'll run out with a buddy who is a guide and I'll keep a few but I always try to keep the lower end of the slot. I refuse to keep the big breeders because similar to deer hunting you need to let some just walk. I haven't had the opportunity to fish with anyone here and I hope to someday. I don't run a microskiff but I run my Mako like one as much as I can. I love sight fishing when I can but there are a lot of times that I will just have to blind cast and hope for the best. Anyway as far as Flats Mafia, they're definitely knuckle heads but somewhere someone said "these guys are good, let's put them on TV". I've seen several of their type here on our coast too and I just try to stay away.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I still think we need to start a Go Fund Me to turn Microskiff into a TV show. Each week we feature a different group of members fishing and end each episode with dramatic readings of Go Mr. President posts.


----------



## crboggs

SomaliPirate said:


> I still think we need to start a Go Fund Me to turn Microskiff into a TV show.


Only if we do an episode where we restore a vintage jetski and burn it to the waterline...


----------



## SomaliPirate

crboggs said:


> Only if we do an episode where we restore a vintage jetski and burn it to the waterline...


I'm 100% down. I'm pretty sure I have an uncle with an old SeaDoo he'll give me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

mtoddsolomon said:


> Anyone seen the flats mafia tv show on waypoint? Got excited thinking I’d see some fly fishing on a flat. So far it’s just 4 guys in a massive bay boat chunking bait near a mangrove. Just doesn’t seem like fishing a flat to me. I used to see a Flats Magia bay boat at hula bay a lot when I lived in Tampa and always kind of laughed think how “flat” are you gonna get it that thing?


Just saw this on sunshine network agreed very disappointing. They need bay boats to get around their weight would pass the weight restrictions on a flats boat. Eating a salad every once in a while probably wouldn't. Garbage series so far from what I've seen.


----------



## skinny_waters

Padre said:


> So funny because I saw FM on a Saturday morning on Fox Sports a couple of weeks ago and I said to my wife, "these are the kind of guys my friends on Microskiff would make fun of." She asked why and I told her the reasons that have been said on this thread. I told her it looks like some guys had a Youtube channel and Blazer Boats said, "Hey, let's do a TV show." Now maybe if Blazer Boats made a flats boat it would be another story. But what really surprised me was that RCI Optics was a sponsor.


I remember seeing a 17ft poling skiff by B.B on here a few years back. Can't seem to find it right now but does anyone have any info on that? It looked well built from what I remember.


----------



## skinny_waters

skinny_waters said:


> I remember seeing a 17ft poling skiff by B.B on here a few years back. Can't seem to find it right now but does anyone have any info on that? It looked well built from what I remember.


https://www.microskiff.com/media/blazer-bay-ad-pic.1252/


----------



## SomaliPirate

Chad Cohn said:


> Flats Class is one of my fav's to watch. Being in Texas we don't have the opportunity to meet guys like him. My wife is planning for me (us) to go to one of his classes soon and I look forward to it. I've me a handful of guides here but most of them don't fish catch & release like I prefer. Occasionally when I want some fish I'll run out with a buddy who is a guide and I'll keep a few but I always try to keep the lower end of the slot. I refuse to keep the big breeders because similar to deer hunting you need to let some just walk. I haven't had the opportunity to fish with anyone here and I hope to someday. I don't run a microskiff but I run my Mako like one as much as I can. I love sight fishing when I can but there are a lot of times that I will just have to blind cast and hope for the best. Anyway as far as Flats Mafia, they're definitely knuckle heads but somewhere someone said "these guys are good, let's put them on TV". I've seen several of their type here on our coast too and I just try to stay away.


CA is one of those kind of guys who's just as cool in person as he is on tv. I honestly like him. 
Also: I had the misfortune of watching an episode of Flats Mafia this past month...wtf bruh...


----------



## DuckNut

I ran into them at the ramp last weekend and they were not too far from newbies on the ramp.

My 6 yo son and I launched faster then three grown men.


----------

